# One fat, one thin



## s6m6blade (May 3, 2011)

Hello all, I've had my two new males for about two weeks but it is becoming fairly obvious that one is getting noticeably larger than the other. Would this just be a case of dominance, a bigger appetite or something else? Thank you all in advance xxx


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It could definitely be the bigger one being more dominant. I currently have 4 of my males together, all from the same litter, and one is visibly larger than the others as well. The girls from the same litter are all around the same size. So I assume dominance.
I wouldn't worry about it as long as the little one doesn't look skinny, and nothing else seems wrong with him.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it could also be genetic.Are they both the same colour?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Or it could be that one is a doe...?


----------



## s6m6blade (May 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments, it's much appreciated  I think it's safe to say they are both bucks, for obvious reasons. Although the thought did cross my mind. The larger buck is a gingery colour with a pink eye, the smaller buck is white with a pink eye.

They do both seem healthy and happy so it'll be a case of keeping an eye on his weight and making sure it doesn't exceed cute and chubby  Thank you all again xxx


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Gingery? Ah, that could very easily be your issue. For genetic reasons, brindle and red/fawn mice are predisposed to obesity. Not a whole lot you can do, there.


----------



## s6m6blade (May 3, 2011)

Oh really? Thank you for that, that's really interesting. It did seem strange that his weight accelerated at such a rate.


----------

